# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Frika nga vdekja

## doublex

Frika me e madhe ne jete per mua eshte vdekja.
Para nje muaj isha duke ecur ne autobus dhe po mendoja per vdekjen dhe jeten pa mua dhe pas nje gjysem kalova nje rrahje te shpejte te zemres dhe shkova ne urgjence.Qe atehere e kam kaluar disa here momente rrehje te shpejta zemre dhe kam shkuar disa here ne urgjence.Kam akoma frike se mund te vdes.
Sa here trembem nga dicka kontrolloj zemren dhe koken se kam frike nga ndonje rrjedhje gjaku ne tru.Zemra me ka dale shume mire por perseri kam frike.Psikiatri dhe neorologu me ka thane se e ke nga stresi dhe do te kaloj por une perseri kam frike.Ato me thone se nuk vdes nga stresi.Si mund ta kaloj?Kerkoj ndihme te menjehershme?Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## Izadora

> Frika me e madhe ne jete per mua eshte vdekja.


vdekja eshte dicka normale, nuk jemi te perjetshem .

Thjesht mbushe dite dhe nuk do kesh kohe te mendosh per vdekjen.
Ka gjera te tjera me te frikshme ne jete : Semundjet

----------


## xfiles

Nuk e di sa vjeç ke, por me kujton pak a shume veten kur isha 3-4 vjeç,
nuk e di se si me ra ne vesh qe njerzit vdesin, me kapi nje trishtim shume i madh dhe fillovova te qaja, por nuk ishte frike, ishte keqardhje sepse ne ate moshe jeta eshte shume e bukur.
Deri vone ne adoleshence kisha frike vdekjen, jo per veten por se mos me merrte njerezit qe doja.

Po kur ke nje fare moshe duhet ta kesh kuptuar qe vdekja eshte mese normale dhe po aq e rendesishme sa vete jeta. Por nuk e kuptova arsyen pse ke frike nga vdekja, 
sepse te dhimbset jeta, sepse ke frike se ça mund te kete pas vdekjes , apo si?

Nese te dhimbset jeta atehere mos humb kohe dhe jetoje,
nese ke frike se çmund te kete pas saj mos ki merak se te presin paraardhesit e tu dhe nuk do jesh vetem,
nese ke frike nga dhimbja, mos harro se vdekja eshte çlirim gjume i perjetshem dhe i embel.
Ne te gjitha rastet mundohu te shikosh anen pozitive dhe mundohu te ngushellohesh me faktin se nuk je vetem, te gjithe atje do shkojme. Pse vetem ti duhet ta vrasesh trurin per kete?

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Frika me e madhe ne jete per mua eshte vdekja.
> Para nje muaj isha duke ecur ne autobus dhe po mendoja per vdekjen dhe jeten pa mua dhe pas nje gjysem kalova nje rrahje te shpejte te zemres dhe shkova ne urgjence.Qe atehere e kam kaluar disa here momente rrehje te shpejta zemre dhe kam shkuar disa here ne urgjence.Kam akoma frike se mund te vdes.
> Sa here trembem nga dicka kontrolloj zemren dhe koken se kam frike nga ndonje rrjedhje gjaku ne tru.Zemra me ka dale shume mire por perseri kam frike.Psikiatri dhe neorologu me ka thane se e ke nga stresi dhe do te kaloj por une perseri kam frike.Ato me thone se nuk vdes nga stresi.Si mund ta kaloj?Kerkoj ndihme te menjehershme?Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.


*Ti qe ke keto fiksime,do vdesesh me shpejte se ce ke te shkruar!

Ndaj,bej cbej,stakoje mendjen dhe mos ki frik nga vdekja,sepse askush nuk i shpeton asaj.

Une frike nga vdekja?Asnjiher ne bot!*

----------


## doublex

Une jam 20 vjec por ai mendim me ka ndjekur gjithmone gjate jetes ne ambiente mbytese apo kur nuk kishe energji elektrike,por kisha kohe qe nuk e mendoja se sa here i futesha atij mendimi kisha frike se mund te me linte ndonje pasoje ne sistemin nervor dhe sot ne moshen 20 vjec ma dha me nje takikardi me duket se quhet(rrahje shume e shpejt e zemres)por per kardiologun nuk ka probleme.Por qe ate dite cdo dite mbaj mendjen here te pulsi e here tek dhimbja e kokes.Kerkoj mendimin e nje qe mund te kete kaluar stres te nje shkalle qe po e kaloj une dhe te me tregoj se si e ka kaluar?

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Une jam 20 vjec por ai mendim me ka ndjekur gjithmone gjate jetes ne ambiente mbytese apo kur nuk kishe energji elektrike,por kisha kohe qe nuk e mendoja se sa here i futesha atij mendimi kisha frike se mund te me linte ndonje pasoje ne sistemin nervor dhe sot ne moshen 20 vjec ma dha me nje takikardi me duket se quhet(rrahje shume e shpejt e zemres)por per kardiologun nuk ka probleme.Por qe ate dite cdo dite mbaj mendjen here te pulsi e here tek dhimbja e kokes.Kerkoj mendimin e nje qe mund te kete kaluar stres te nje shkalle qe po e kaloj une dhe te me tregoj se si e ka kaluar?


*Me keto qe po shkruan,mendja me shkon se ke par njerez te vdekur.E vertet?

Gjithcka qe duhet te besh,eshte te mendosh per gjera te gezushme,humor dhe per njerzit e tu te zemres.

Ne raste vetmie,erresire apo stresi,te sygjeroje te degjosh muzike,te pish dicka apo te hash chipsa.

I gjith sekreti lidhet me gjendjen psikologjike,leri nervat te clirohen dhe mos i mbaj ato te stakuara te gjerat e frikshme.*

----------


## doublex

jo nuk kam pare njerez te vdekur bile para se te semuresha shihja filma horror pa problem,shihja duke vrare kafshe pa problem por problemi eshte se nuk mund ta konceptoj boten pa mua dhe me duket se une jam qendra e gjithckaje dhe kur te vdes une ????????????????kjo pikpyetje me ka semure.Dhe tani jam fiksuar pas cdo dhimbje qe  ndjeje,trembem shpejt(gje qe nuk ndodhte me pare).Faleminderit per keshillat se po ndihmon ta kaloj pak.

----------


## PINK

> Une jam 20 vjec por ai mendim me ka ndjekur gjithmone gjate jetes ne ambiente mbytese apo kur nuk kishe energji elektrike,por kisha kohe qe nuk e mendoja se sa here i futesha atij mendimi kisha frike se mund te me linte ndonje pasoje ne sistemin nervor dhe sot ne moshen 20 vjec ma dha me nje takikardi me duket se quhet(rrahje shume e shpejt e zemres)por per kardiologun nuk ka probleme.Por qe ate dite cdo dite mbaj mendjen here te pulsi e here tek dhimbja e kokes.Kerkoj mendimin e nje qe mund te kete kaluar stres te nje shkalle qe po e kaloj une dhe te me tregoj se si e ka kaluar?


ke pas panic attack. Lol

po cben ti 20 vjec me kete lloj frike ? Se zakonisht ne kete moshe spara u dhimbset vetja shume rinise. Ne kuptimin qe jane per qefin, rrezikun. 
Dhe mos e mbaj mendjen aty, e gjitha eshte psikologjike. Fundja  mendo se vdekja eshte per burrat. Dhe po vduqe, nuk eshte big deal .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Enii

frike nga vdekja si process skam por nga menyra se si mund te vdesesh po .. ka qe vdesin ne menyre shume makaber ... gjithmon po te flasim me siguri qe e ndjejne gjithcka ...

----------


## xfiles

> ke pas panic attack. Lol
> 
> po cben ti 20 vjec me kete lloj frike ? Se zakonisht ne kete moshe spara u dhimbset vetja shume rinise. Ne kuptimin qe jane per qefin, rrezikun. 
> Dhe mos e mbaj mendjen aty, e gjitha eshte psikologjike. Fundja  mendo se vdekja eshte per burrat. Dhe po vduqe, nuk eshte big deal .


ashtu me duket dhe mua se eshte, atak paniku.
i duhet ndihma e ndonje psikologu.

----------


## padrilla

kyt e mendo gjithkush, kshuqe qoje menjen te ndonje goce e bukur, merru me aktivitete, pune, edhe turru te leku, se te gjithe do e hame i dit.

----------


## Pogradecari

*


mer nje hekur fute ne zjarr kur te mari ngjyre te kuqe afroje pak doren 
nga dhimja do te thuash ah me mire te kisha vdekur ti je djale i ri por nga hekurat e nxehte qe ke per te prekur gjate gjithe jetes tende besome do te thuash ah me mire te vdes sesa te duroj keto dhimbje

ndihme hem 
mos i ler kohe vetes te mendosh gjera te tilla shko ne shkolle pune meru me sport art
 zer dashnore 
shendet e para
BB


*

----------


## aMLe

> Frika me e madhe ne jete per mua eshte vdekja.
> Para nje muaj isha duke ecur ne autobus dhe po mendoja per vdekjen dhe jeten pa mua dhe pas nje gjysem kalova nje rrahje te shpejte te zemres dhe shkova ne urgjence.Qe atehere e kam kaluar disa here momente rrehje te shpejta zemre dhe kam shkuar disa here ne urgjence.Kam akoma frike se mund te vdes.
> Sa here trembem nga dicka kontrolloj zemren dhe koken se kam frike nga ndonje rrjedhje gjaku ne tru.Zemra me ka dale shume mire por perseri kam frike.Psikiatri dhe neorologu me ka thane se e ke nga stresi dhe do te kaloj por une perseri kam frike.Ato me thone se nuk vdes nga stresi.Si mund ta kaloj?Kerkoj ndihme te menjehershme?Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.


_Kur kam qene e vogel mendoja se do te vdisja para se te mbushja 18 vjec. Nuk di pse me ish fiksuar kjo gje.Megjithate asnjehere skam pas frike nga vdekja.Te gjithe jemi te vetedijshem qe do vije.Madje per njerezit e mi me te dashur do ta jepja jeten pa frike (sidomos per vellane e vogel )
Sduhet te kesh frike "dritegjati sbehet kurre driteshkurter"
Do jetosh aq sa e ke te shkruajtur_

----------


## darknesss

Ore, une nje gje nuk kuptoj ...Si mund te presesh te marresh nje pergjigje  te sakte ne forum ?!
Ketu mor djale i mbare ke te besh me lloj- lloj njerezish, lloj -lloj personalitetesh,
lloj-lloj IQ e ku e di une se cfare !
Sa rri dhe lexon budallalleqe nga me te ndryshmet, bej nje vizite tek psikologu dhe mbaron pune. Ik e mos e zgjat, sepse vetem sugjerimet dhe keshillat e nje mjeku specialist mund te te ndihmojne per te zgjidhur problemin qe ke, dhe jo postimet te tipit "mbush e derdh" te forumisteve  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## doublex

Faleminderit darkness per sugjerimin,ate bera dhe sot isha te psikologu dhe me dha nje shpjeg shume te qarta si ta luftoj ankthin.Edhe te tjereve faleminderit per opinionet se dje isha shume keq.

----------


## mad_knight

> Faleminderit darkness per sugjerimin,ate bera dhe sot isha te psikologu dhe me dha nje shpjeg shume te qarta si ta luftoj ankthin.Edhe te tjereve faleminderit per opinionet se dje isha shume keq.


Une kam problemin e kundert me ty,dmth nuk kam frike nga vdekja,dhe kjo eshte nje gje e keqe,frika eshte nje dicka inteligjente!

----------


## Nete

> Faleminderit darkness per sugjerimin,ate bera dhe sot isha te psikologu dhe me dha nje shpjeg shume te qarta si ta luftoj ankthin.Edhe te tjereve faleminderit per opinionet se dje isha shume keq.


I nderuar stresi esht i keq ,mundohu vete ta tejkalosh kjo mund tu ndodh te gjithve por eshte kaluese nese vetvetiu e lufton duke mendu per gjera me te vlefshme qe ka ne jete,sa per vdekjen ske pse frigohesh te gjith do te vdesim nje dite ,pra edhe njeher po te them nganjeher..mjek e psikolog duhet vet te behesh.
te pershendes.

----------


## alnosa

Ore cun je ne metro ti eee ? Ca jane keto budalleqe qe sjell neper mend qe 20 vjec .
Ehu sa vite te tjera ke ne kurriz vec kete mendo ,pastaj kur te plakesh s'do e kesh problem dhe frike .Nuk te duhet as psikolog ,as gje ,s'eshte mesuar shqiptari me keto lloj gjerash ,biles per mendimin tim keta psikologet te semurin me keq .E ke ne dore vete bjeri njehere murit me koke ,ftillohu mire e mire dhe jeto jeten .Shoke ke ? Dil e pi ndo nje birre,bej ndonje loj bilardo .Cupat ke filluar ti gacmosh ,e hidhjua ndonje fjale rruges .Edhe se zure ndonje te dashur asgje s'eshte .E keshtu djal i mbar je 20 vjec, leri pleqte te mendojne per vdekjen ,ti je i ri, trurin e ke te fresket ,friken mund ta heqesh me doren tende as tek psikologu dhe as tek dr forumi .
Lexo eshte gjeja kryesore per te hequr strersin dhe friken .( nga shkenca kjo )
Ja keshtu si them une eshte me e mira  :buzeqeshje: 
Shendet .

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Une jam 20 vjec por ai mendim me ka ndjekur gjithmone gjate jetes ne ambiente mbytese apo kur nuk kishe energji elektrike,por kisha kohe qe nuk e mendoja se sa here i futesha atij mendimi kisha frike se mund te me linte ndonje pasoje ne sistemin nervor dhe sot ne moshen 20 vjec ma dha me nje takikardi me duket se quhet(rrahje shume e shpejt e zemres)por per kardiologun nuk ka probleme.Por qe ate dite cdo dite mbaj mendjen here te pulsi e here tek dhimbja e kokes.Kerkoj mendimin e nje qe mund te kete kaluar stres te nje shkalle qe po e kaloj une dhe te me tregoj se si e ka kaluar?





> Frika me e madhe ne jete per mua eshte vdekja.
> Para nje muaj isha duke ecur ne autobus dhe po mendoja per vdekjen dhe jeten pa mua dhe pas nje gjysem kalova nje rrahje te shpejte te zemres dhe shkova ne urgjence.Qe atehere e kam kaluar disa here momente rrehje te shpejta zemre dhe kam shkuar disa here ne urgjence.Kam akoma frike se mund te vdes.
> Sa here trembem nga dicka kontrolloj zemren dhe koken se kam frike nga ndonje rrjedhje gjaku ne tru.Zemra me ka dale shume mire por perseri kam frike.Psikiatri dhe neorologu me ka thane se e ke nga stresi dhe do te kaloj por une perseri kam frike.Ato me thone se nuk vdes nga stresi.Si mund ta kaloj?Kerkoj ndihme te menjehershme?Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.





> jo nuk kam pare njerez te vdekur bile para se te semuresha shihja filma horror pa problem,shihja duke vrare kafshe pa problem por problemi eshte se nuk mund ta konceptoj boten pa mua dhe me duket se une jam qendra e gjithckaje dhe kur te vdes une ????????????????kjo pikpyetje me ka semure.Dhe tani jam fiksuar pas cdo dhimbje qe  ndjeje,trembem shpejt(gje qe nuk ndodhte me pare).Faleminderit per keshillat se po ndihmon ta kaloj pak.





Nuk ka asgje te keqe te kesh frike nga vdekja... dhe cdo kush mund ta kaloj kete problem si ne moshe te re ashtu edhe ne moshe te madhe, prandaj te keshilloj te mos u referohesh shume budallalleqeve te kota qe te shkruajne disa antare ketu, ok?

Une per vate kam patur te njejtin problem, dhe ne moshe edhe me te re se ty... 16 vjec. Edhe pse ne nje moshe te vogel, sic mund e mendoje gjithkush, mu desh te ndermerrja disa veprime shume te veshtira ne ate kohe. Dhe ishte edhe nje vendim shume i veshtire, ishte shume i veshtire sepse nese veproja gabim vihej ne loje jeta ime. Gjat kesaj kohe mendova "Po sikur te vdes cdo te ndodhe me vone?", kete pyetje pervec vetes nuk ia kam bere njeriu tjeter ne jete. Gjate asaj kohe isha i shkaterruar psikologjikisht dhe cdo gje me fuste ne pesimizem. Derisa nje dite te bukur po lexoja nje liber, nje liber te Harry Box ku ne nje fragment thuhej: 
"_Jeto sikur do te vdesesh neser, por njekohesisht mendo sikur do te jetosh edhe njemije vet_"
Nuk e di pse, qe ndokujt mund ti duket si pa lidhje ose si pa kutim, kjo ishte nje shprehje qe me ka ndihmuar dhe qe me ka ndryshuar kompletesisht si tip. Fillova te shikoj cdo gje me me optimizem.  Edhe po vdiqe neser cfare problemi ka? E bukura, dhe njekohesisht paradoksi i jetes eshte qe do te vdesim nje dite. Duke qene vdekja gjithcka behet me interesante, cdo cast e ben vendimtar, me te bukur per tu jetuar...

----------


## barcelonist

keshilla ime
mendo se kur te vdesesh mund te shkosh ne parajz
kjo te lehteson

----------

